# DTP yield



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi, how does everyone deal with the lack of 3 way valve on the DTP in terms of hitting the weight they want to extract? Is it a case of just cutting the shot a few seconds early and hope?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you think the drips are going to overshoot your weight, slide the cup & scales across the drip tray, or slip a saucer over the cup when beverage hits desired weight.


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I generally know that the drips are going to give me an extra gram or two at max once the pump is switched off so I just plan for it; I do tend to prefer under extraction anyway so a little extra in the drips doesn't hurt. It is a bit of a pain though but otherwise the machine is so good this really is a tiny compromise.


----------



## Gary5709 (Oct 25, 2016)

JimBean1 said:


> I generally know that the drips are going to give me an extra gram or two at max once the pump is switched off so I just plan for it; I do tend to prefer under extraction anyway so a little extra in the drips doesn't hurt. It is a bit of a pain though but otherwise the machine is so good this really is a tiny compromise.


Thanks for the input

I must say that I'm very happy with this machine, especially since it's my first one. As far as extraction goes I agree that a gram or two here and there isn't a big deal, obviously more experienced coffee guys may disagree, but I seem to be able to get a decent espresso the majority of the time which i can then turn into a nice tasting flat white. I think my next big move will be to upgrade the grinder to something better as I'm using the Sage dose control pro which is ok but the more I learn about coffee it definitely seems to make a big difference when it comes to getting the best out of your beans.


----------

